# Manhattan Club Questions



## alliebrian (Mar 6, 2006)

Does Manhattan Club still provide daily maid service?  I have a change over in quest staying on Monday and want to be sure the room gets cleaned in between.  I was to use a weekend there and then a friend was coming to use the last four nights.  I had to cancel my trip so another firend is now going for the weekend.  

Also, what is the best thing to do in terms of guest certificates/keys?  The one friend will leave Sunday night and the other will not come in until Monday night.  Should I put both names on the guest certifcate?  Any other ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## Avery (Mar 6, 2006)

Daily maid service is free until 4/1, then it goes to $15 per day. They change the sheets daily (environmentally irresponsible, but convenient for your situation). You can put the first friend to check in on the Guest Certificate. When they check in, they can add the next guest to the registration and they will be given keys when they get there.


----------



## suenmike32 (Mar 7, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> Daily maid service is free until 4/1, then it goes to $15 per day. They change the sheets daily (environmentally irresponsible, but convenient for your situation). You can put the first friend to check in on the Guest Certificate. When they check in, they can add the next guest to the registration and they will be given keys when they get there.



Is the maid or house-keeping services manditory?  I was there for 4 days last month, and really didn't need or want them at least two of the days.  There were plenty of towels, and I don't change my sheets daily at home (so I don't expect it there).  
Mike
By the way, the MC was really very nice, I hope they don't kill it with unnecessary charges.


----------



## TravelSFO (Mar 7, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> Daily maid service is free until 4/1, then it goes to $15 per day. They change the sheets daily (environmentally irresponsible, but convenient for your situation). You can put the first friend to check in on the Guest Certificate. When they check in, they can add the next guest to the registration and they will be given keys when they get there.



Avery,
Does this have something to do with the new $15/$25 mandatory service fee that MH is charging to exchange guests?

Or does the $15 daily housekeeping fee a separate fee altogether?  Is it mandatory?


----------



## RonaldCol (Mar 9, 2006)

Last year around this time we were at the Manhattan Club (MC) and this year, again. Both times we were there the maids asked us daily if we wanted maid service. In both cases we declined. 

One of the advantages of using a resort is we do NOT use maid service. We really don't want strangers, no matter how well bonded they are, entering our living space. I'm somewhat strange about this, but for my resort week the fewer cleaning people I encounter, the fewer staff I deal with, the better I feel. It's must my nature. 

When we reserve a hotel room, the last thing I want to do is to get dressed at 10 am to let the maid in to clean.


----------



## Avery (Mar 11, 2006)

TravelSFO said:
			
		

> Avery,
> Does this have something to do with the new $15/$25 mandatory service fee that MH is charging to exchange guests?
> 
> Or does the $15 daily housekeeping fee a separate fee altogether?  Is it mandatory?



It's the same fee as far as I know. I had called to ask about housekeeping, so I think that's why the answer was framed that way. I've since learned that it's a "mandatory hospitality" fee. Since it's not just for housekeeping, you can't opt out of it. Should be interesting to watch this one unfold. I guess the HOA doesn't care about trading power...


----------



## Cayuga (Mar 11, 2006)

Avery said:
			
		

> Daily maid service is free until 4/1, then it goes to $15 per day. They change the sheets daily (environmentally irresponsible, but convenient for your situation). You can put the first friend to check in on the Guest Certificate. When they check in, they can add the next guest to the registration and they will be given keys when they get there.




I have a reservation at the MC of which I will only be using four out of the seven nights. My sister agreed to take the remaining three nights. 

Do I need a formal guest certificate for her or can I just put her on the guest form when I initially check in?


----------



## Avery (Mar 11, 2006)

Cayuga said:
			
		

> I have a reservation at the MC of which I will only be using four out of the seven nights. My sister agreed to take the remaining three nights.
> 
> Do I need a formal guest certificate for her or can I just put her on the guest form when I initially check in?



I was able to just put my friends on the registration when I checked in, they came and got their keys later. As long as you are the one checking in (with photo id and confirmation), it is no problem.


----------

